# Was this punishment too harsh?



## HenriqueM (Apr 21, 2014)

My 12 year old son kept peeing on the toilet seat at home. I told him time and time again to lift the seat, but he continued to do it. I even sat in it once! I made him clean the whole bathroom as punishment, he stopped for a while and did it again. I told him next time he did it I was going to take away his bathroom privlages for a day and he would just have to hold it. Well two weeks later I come in and there is pee on the seat.

I told him starting the next day that bathroom door would be locked and he would not be allowed to go. I let him go when he woke up, but told him he would not be allowed to go again until bedtime. Well he was in tears by 3 pm that day having not gone since 9 am. I stuck to it and told him he was not going and if he peed himself or went any other way he would have to repeat it the next day. I ended up giving in and leting him go after dinner a little after 6. I did not want to cause any harm to his bladder. That was a month ago and he has not done it since.


----------



## sidrajedi (Apr 10, 2014)

IMO I think the punishment was harsh. I could not have enforced that. In fact, I really shouldn't have opened this thread b/c now I'm sad.


----------



## Katherine73 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow that is bordering on abusive IMHO. I'm sure there are a zillion other privileges you could've taken away instead.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

"Too harsh" doesn't even begin to cover it. That is fucked up.


----------



## Mama505 (Jan 7, 2012)

Really? Is this even real?


----------



## fisherfamily (Dec 29, 2013)

Hoping this isnt real.

Firstly, taking away a basic human need is wrong. Flat wrong. Secondly, what 12 year old boy wouldnt just go out and pee in the bushes?


----------



## callahansmama (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like they just joined yesterday. I think they for some reason thing it's funny to try to get AP parents all in an uproar.


----------



## lovemylab (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope it's just someone being funny. Otherwise I hope your son peed all over your bathroom door! I mean come on hold it all day?! I think the cleaning the toliet area was a decent idea.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Henrique, I hope this scenario isn't real. Perhaps you are just testing out the environment here? What you described is not gentle discipline at all.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I seriously doubt this is a real situation, I work with three year old children and they aim each time. It takes a few times of cleaning up pee from not aiming to motivate them then the habit is formed so I really have a hard time believing that this situation has continued for 9-10 years and is just now being addressed. If it is keep up with having him clean the bathroom each time, even at this age that is inconvenient enough to work. If this is something that just started again you need to figure out why. If it is on purpose seek family counseling. Tactics like this will only lead to cps involvement.


----------



## mmarkey19695 (Mar 16, 2014)

I personally believe in capital punishment, spanking Ect.... But I have been visiting this form to get insight on other parenting styles because I do not judge and I can always improve as a mother. Anyways I WOULD NEVER put my chd through this! I really hope this isn't real


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmarkey19695*
> 
> I personally believe in capital punishment, spanking Ect.... But I have been visiting this form to get insight on other parenting styles because I do not judge and I can always improve as a mother. Anyways I WOULD NEVER put my chd through this! I really hope this isn't real


I'm going to assume that you mean corporal punishment, not capital punishment.


----------



## mmarkey19695 (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG polliwog! Yes that's what I meant. That's what happens when I try to do several things at a time, my mind doesn't work properly. Thank you for bringing this to my attention.


----------

